# Im amazed and ....



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

I cant quite describe how im feeling this morning.

I have waited until the ferals were ovr their spay .. and eating etc... and last night the big day finally came for them .

I left the house open .... and Houdini was out first .... and back first .. spookie was next .. Blue was last ..... we watched them for ages playing in the dark with the rest of the cats ... they chased bugs, frogs and had a blast.

Blue has now become a total house cat .. this morning she was purring on our bed.... and rubbing herself up on me all the time.

The other two are a bit wary but all know where its safe, and where their food is.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so happy for you! You've done so many good things for so many animals. 

:angel 




*(Still waiting for a picture of the monkey.....) :lol: *


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

U have a long wait for a pic of that monkey .... no ... actually my mango tree is full of baby mangoes .... by january we will have plenty  

They arent very obliging for photo shoots


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Carol, I'm so glad to hear that your ferals are coming around. You've made such great progress with them  

P.S. -- I want to see the monkey, too! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Yay - congratulations!!! You've done a great job with your clan. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Carol, you've done such a wonderful job! It must bring you a lot of joy.  

To all of my friends in the Feral Forum:

Please forgive me if I don't answer promptly. I have a scratched cornea, and it's difficult for me to see. In addition, there is a problem with my server. They keep telling me it will only be another day of two. Well, I guess that doesn't matter as much, since I can't see well.

I'll be back regularly soon. Right now, I'm just visiting a few minutes a day.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Carol, you've done such a wonderful job! It must bring you a lot of joy.
> 
> To all of my friends in the Feral Forum:
> 
> ...


Jeanie, prayers for you. I will light a candle for your speedy recovery. 
so sorry this has happened to you. Hope your not in too much pain or have good pain meds!

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/enter.cfm?l=eng


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're so kind, Merry! I'm doing better. My vision is blurred, and my eye is bloodshot, but I don't have to wear the patch any more. Regular room light doesn't hurt, and it did a couple of days ago. I have antibiotic drops. The doctor put pain killing drops in when I was at the office. Now, there is much less pain. Thank you for thinking about me!


----------

